# Right now I really need2b...



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Right now I really need2bdoing all the stuff I've been putting off.


----------



## jonesy0039 (Jan 28, 2008)

right now i need2bgoing to bed :O


----------



## vi et animo (Feb 16, 2011)

right now I really need2b PUTTIN MAH SWAG ON


----------



## pandabears (Oct 5, 2010)

need2b tinychatting, because i have no life.


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

I need2b high. XD


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I need2b fishing or cutting bait. Not just sitting on a boat drinking beer.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

i need2b dropping off some mail


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

I really need2bdoing the dishes


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I 2bneed needing2b 2bkneading.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Really need2b doing some homework :hide


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I need2b ready to greet need2bnormal when she comes back.


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

Right now I really need2b eating this plate of food before it gets cold. Damnit I took too long typing this and it's already gone cold!


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

I need2beapplying for like fifty jobs.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I really need2b sorting through those garbage bags full of clothes. There's got to be lat least 2 full bags I can donate.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

I need2b fully clothed or close my curtains.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need2bRelaxing!


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I need2be getting dressed.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

polkadotlaughter said:


> I need2be getting dressed.


No rush.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

right now i need to be sleeping, like always at this hour


----------



## brianwarming (Nov 12, 2009)

I *need* *2b* doing something else than sit here worrying, if my game is back to *normal *

lol I did my best


----------



## brianwarming (Nov 12, 2009)

We *need *a certain person *2b *part of SAS again, to get it back to *normal*.

Captain Obvious out


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

I need to be looking for clues.


----------



## kevyn (May 20, 2010)

i need2b sleeping


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

i need2b motivating myself to get up and get a few things done before I can sit down again


----------



## BenevolentSun (Jul 14, 2010)

I need2 buy a new lamp!


----------



## kevyn (May 20, 2010)

i need2b stealing people's wallets


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

..normal!


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

I need2b peeing


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

going for a walk before i head up to school and study


----------



## Dave 3D (Dec 21, 2010)

I need to be eating a curry


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

i need2be asleep


----------



## TrichyTerry (Nov 23, 2010)

:mumI need2b putting away laundry


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

need2b studying...


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

mathing


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I really need2b writing my essay :bash (but I'm watching Glee instead :banana)


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

This thread has served its porpoise.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I need 2 be asleep


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

need2b bumpin needy's thread :b


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

need2b sleeping


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> need2b deleting posts and not making them !!!


why? i didnt know i copied you there


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

ah ok. need2b replying :b


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I need2b getting ready for jury duty tomorrow. It would be nice if I could at least bring myself to look up the location on the map and make sure I know how to get there. Or even open up that last envelope they sent me.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I need2b getting my paper done but meh!! :b


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

need2bnormal said:


> need2b asking how it went ?


They didn't need me monday or today. You call some phone number and the computer tells you if they need you the next day. Hoping to make it three days in a row!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

need2brunning


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Need2b paying attention in class :b


----------



## pickyone (Apr 5, 2011)

right now I need to be cleaning.....


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I need2be making my bed but my cat is laying on it.


----------



## enpyre (Mar 16, 2011)

right now i need to be looking for a job, but im not. im watching soccer highlights and browsing SAS instead :/


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

need2bpacking


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

getting ready to visit my sister at work in starbucks and make her give me a free drink.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I really need2b working on my thesis... :bash


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need2brunning


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

studying... exam tomorrow


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

need2btaking a


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

need2bnormal said:


> need2b sleeping uggghh


No crap. I _need_ 2b sleeping and I live to the west of you.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

need2bnormal said:


> need2b asking questions !!!!!
> 
> It is 8:30am :b ! What are you doing up !??


Jury duty is over and the rest is to dorky to talk about.

But your right. Over and out, see you tomorrow.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

pretty much doing right what im doing now


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

need2bstudying


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

sleeping.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Robert Dinero


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

finishing my lab report!


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

making love...


----------



## genesis (Apr 17, 2011)

Someone else


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Fairydust said:


> making love...


She's aiming high.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I really need2b revising my thesis! :bash


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> I really need2b revising my thesis! :bash


Get going on that thesis missy! :twak :b

As of right now...I really need2b working on my presentation on wednesday :hide :afr


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

sleeping


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eating


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

Laundry


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

studying


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

need2b on some strong meds xD


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

need2b happy...Some how


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

need2be snuggling. :cuddle


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

atticusfinch said:


> sleeping.


this, once again.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

kicking someones butt!


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

get going. *wave*


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

...normal!


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

need2b studying


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

taking a shower


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Studying


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

eating!


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

hmm I dunno...you? :b


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

81 more days to go~ need2b p90x-ing. F'in sore everywhere.. those pep on DvD are NOT HUMAN!


----------



## ladofmad (Apr 14, 2011)

sleeping, i've got a presentation tomorrow!


----------



## AliceSanKitchen (Aug 31, 2010)

cleaning


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

need2b getting ready


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

cleanin :lol


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

less stressed


----------



## highness (Mar 29, 2011)

I really need2b taking shower


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

^ lol?

need2b finishing that darn essay...


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

not procrasinating :lol


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

i need2b exercising


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need2brunning!


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

doing my paperwork


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

... heading up to school to take care of some financial business.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Need2BWorking!


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

need2b not stressing.


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

need2b stoned! <: D


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Need2BRelaxing!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sleeping!


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

Need2b is my father


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

I love you pop


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

.... harshing on thine mellow.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

In bed. Driving to Chicago on the morrow for a bikeride.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Need2BRunning!


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

need2bcaring


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

need2b studying!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I Need2BNapping!


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

need2b saying sorry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

need2bridingmybike


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)

Need2be looking for someone to talk to.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Need2BGoingToTheBeach


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I need2b dating a chick who looks like this.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

need2b bumping threads ?


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

^ need2b telling you "son Iam dissapoint" :b


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

need2bcleaningmybathroom


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

... Packing for my trip..


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

need2b getting a job


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)

Need2b cooling down 


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Need2B sleeping more


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Need2B grateful...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need2b multitasking beyond my wildest imagination! :help


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Need 2b needing to need2b

erm need2b ?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Need2B SLEEPING!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Need 2b cleaning ..


----------



## CountingClockwise (Aug 11, 2011)

Right now,I need2B finishing writing my novel.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

need2b beaching!

I don't think it is going to stay this nice today!


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

need2be going to bed...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Need2bOffTheComputer


----------

